

2010 is becoming a good year in shutting down big botnets. - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002056.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I see evidence of this. Here's a plot of the spam I've received over the past
few years:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/SpamByMonth.png>

------
StavrosK
The problem with sending a message to people telling them they're infected
isn't that it's unethical, it's that they'll just think it's some trojan
trying to get access and close the window.

~~~
rexyo
Yeah I agree, there really should be some guidelines concerning the messages
government people leave behind on hacked computers. How are users supposed to
know if the message is real or authtentic? Its not like they send you a PGP
key to go with it..

~~~
scrod
>Its not like they send you a PGP key to go with it..

Sounds like a good idea to me.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Yeah, and like people will understand that. Given the current lack of uptake
of encryption in email, and the abysmal undertanding of encryption in general,
you'll never get the average computer user to understand what the hell you're
on about.

And then the spammers will spoof it and get people to click on apparently
legitimate messages.

~~~
rexyo
Exactly, they'll fake it just like hckers fake Firefox security warning...
[http://www.gdatasoftware.co.uk/security-labs/news/news-
detai...](http://www.gdatasoftware.co.uk/security-labs/news/news-
details/article/1338-firefox-security-alert-turns-o.html)

What the eyes see and the ears hear, the mind believes...

------
fjarlq
Why would the criminals put the command & control servers all in one place?
Shouldn't they have backups elsewhere which will enable them to repudiate the
seized servers and retain control of the bots?

